# Canon 200DG Digital Camera Gadget Bag Giveaway



## Buzz! (Jun 23, 2010)

We are currently running a giveaway for a Canon 200DG Digital Camera Gadget Bag (Black) and some Energizer Ultimate Lithium Batteries. Easy to enter and would love the Canon Camera Bag to actually be won by somebody who will use it! Ends 6/30.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 24, 2010)

1. who is "we"
2. Where is the comp
3. what are requirements.
4. who can enter
5. what is task


----------

